# FEKETE SOFTWARES+Crack



## راشد البلوشي (2 فبراير 2010)

trial links here​
WellTest
http://www.fekete.com/download/welltest.exe


VirtuWell
http://www.fekete.com/download/virtuwell.exe


Piper
http://www.fekete.com/download/piper.exe


Validata
http://www.fekete.com/download/validata.exe


FieldNotes
http://www.fekete.com/download/fieldnotes.exe


RTA
http://www.fekete.com/download/rta.exe


CBM
http://www.fekete.com/download/cbm.exe



Crack for all Fekete
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/196092/1265108320.zip


Enjoy​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (2 فبراير 2010)

merci.............................bcp


----------



## jabbar_k74 (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا......


----------



## راشد البلوشي (2 فبراير 2010)

ur most welcome bro.. best of luck


----------



## GeoOo (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## راشد البلوشي (2 فبراير 2010)

allah ye3afik a5owi,, rabna yewafiquk jamee3an


----------



## jabbar_k74 (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا.... مرة اخرى على البرامج ... وحقيقة في تفس الموقع الخاص بهذه الشركة يوجد مكتبة فنية يمكن ان نستفاد منها 
http://www.fekete.com/aboutus/techlibrary.asp

شكرا... مرة اخرى


----------



## راشد البلوشي (3 فبراير 2010)

thanks alot dear Jabba_k74
i was knowing thr is library but its good job that u added the library link 
so everyone will get benefits ..
thanks alot and keep it up bro


----------



## mojahid (4 فبراير 2010)

thanks a lot .... we r waiting


----------



## راشد البلوشي (8 فبراير 2010)

your welcome dear.. best of luck


----------



## mojahid (8 فبراير 2010)

I have a problem when copy and replace (crack file.ddl) . , then program could not work and give me message .
look at this picture :





this is the message appeared when I copy and replace the crak file????
and if I release it program start in demo version???? .
Help me??


----------



## راشد البلوشي (9 فبراير 2010)

Dear Mojahid.. i ll check it thn i ll informe you cool
by the way am not programmer but i have got it frm my friend.. it was working with me..
anyway soon inshallah ur problem will be solved cool


----------



## mojahid (10 فبراير 2010)

Ok , Thank you again Rashid....


----------



## راشد البلوشي (13 فبراير 2010)

Dear Mojahid..
am really sorry am not able to solve ur problem.. well u run the applications as demo.. and get benefits frm thm.. cool.
at least you will have idea about this softwares
am sorry again...


----------



## mojahid (13 فبراير 2010)

okay Rashid , no problem , I run it as demo and I will try to crack it soon.. If you get patch or crack tell me 
Best luck in master degree


----------



## راشد البلوشي (13 فبراير 2010)

tnx alot bro.. if u crack it.. thn do share it so others will get benefits .. cool bro


----------



## fattahmine (24 أبريل 2010)

many thankx rachid ; but the same thing has happen for as modjahid;


----------



## fattahmine (24 أبريل 2010)

thankx may brother rachid, the same thing is happen for me as majahid


----------



## راشد البلوشي (25 أبريل 2010)

fattahmine قال:


> thankx may brother rachid, the same thing is happen for me as majahid


 

well guys i already told u tht the posted softwares r for August 2008
and the crack file is for Jan 2009

well i ll share you the links soon.. 

cool dear..

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## راشد البلوشي (25 أبريل 2010)

here is the links for Jan 2009 and the crack inshallah working on it

http://www.fekete.com/download/welltest.exe
http://www.fekete.com/download/virtuwell.exe
http://www.fekete.com/download/piper.exe
http://www.fekete.com/download/validata.exe
http://www.fekete.com/download/fieldnotes.exe
http://www.fekete.com/download/rta.exe
http://www.fekete.com/download/cbm.exe


----------



## fattahmine (25 أبريل 2010)

many thanks and we are waiting for you ;


----------



## راشد البلوشي (26 أبريل 2010)

ur most welcom...

wish u best of lucks


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (3 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 يونيو 2010)

ur most welcome bro


----------



## anihita (23 يوليو 2010)

thnks for the applications and the medicine


----------



## راشد البلوشي (25 يوليو 2010)

ur most welcome bro..
wish u best of lucks


----------



## anihita (25 أغسطس 2010)

thanks for sharing the medicine


----------



## aldambi (30 مارس 2011)

راشد البلوشي قال:


> trial links here​​welltest
> http://www.fekete.com/download/welltest.exe​
> 
> virtuwell
> ...


 
مشكوووور على المجهود


----------



## mohannad240 (3 مايو 2011)

عملية الكراك ما زبطت معاي 

حد يشرح لي بالعربي ، ثقافة اخوكم روسي

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## finder (3 مايو 2011)

*مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## finder (4 مايو 2011)

Hi every one
le crack date de 2008 et Mr rashed nous a promis de nous fournir le 2009
means the crack file is dated of 2008 and Mr rashed told us will give us the crack of 2009
the same in arabic we are waiting for the real crack file please Mr rashed the same error surge for each run.
many thanks


----------



## finder (4 مايو 2011)

*many thanks and we are waiting for you*


----------



## شاهو عبد القادر (11 فبراير 2013)

*رد: Fekete softwares+******

مشكوووووور


----------



## kaniya-zelal (18 أبريل 2013)

*رد: Fekete softwares+******

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا على اسهامك


----------

